# Starlet and Stella



## molbert73 (Jan 16, 2011)

Kelley (Northwoods) requested pictures and I wouldn't want to disappoint :tongue:

Super Stella









Queen of the mountain









It was a little windy









I'm not so sure about this raw thing Mom, does this duck count?









Pretty girl









Mmmm, elk antler









Sorry about the crummy quality of most of these pics. Something is wrong with the camera on my phone.
I hope you enjoyed them anyway


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Pretty girls! They look so graceful!


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

:lol: LOVE the windy pic!! Too cute


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

All the pictures are adorable.
I really like the windy one too!


----------

